# [solved] alsa snd_intel8x0 no sound

## flo89

Mahlzeit community =)

Also ich bin Anfänger in Sachen Gentoo und verzweifel grad an alsa, ich krieg die einfach nicht zum tröten.

naja ich fang einfach mal an:

Anleitung nach der ich vorgegangen bin: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml

Kernel .config: http://nopaste.info/ac948d82e4.html

lsmod: http://nopaste.info/eb956ee9d0.html

/etc/make.conf: http://nopaste.info/e4dbf3bcbc.html

dmesg: http://nopaste.info/05de4369e8.html

->folgendes ist mir aufgefallen: ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

lspci | grep audio: 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

uname -a: Linux thinktank 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 #8 SMP Thu Mar 27 13:27:48 CET 2008 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor 1.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Naja wüsst nicht was ich euch noch für input geben kann, bin regelmäßig on, also kann ich schnell reagieren und Infos rausrücken  :Wink: 

greetzLast edited by flo89 on Sun Apr 13, 2008 12:03 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## bunder

Moved from Multimedia to Deutsches Forum (German).  Willkommen.

----------

## schachti

Hast Du mit alsamixer die Lautstärke eingestellt bzw. mal die einzelnen Kanäle aus- und wieder eingeschaltet? Laut lsmod scheinen die Module ja geladen und in Benutzung zu sein. Womit hast Du getestet?

@bunder: Didn't know you speak German.   :Razz: 

----------

## flo89

Hey, thx for reply  :Very Happy: 

ich hab einfach im "kcontrol" ne Systemnachricht abspielen lassen, ohne Ergebnis

und dein Tipp alle Kanäle ein & ausschalten hab ich auch grad befolgt.

gibt ebenfalls keine Besserung

----------

## Polynomial-C

Kannst du mit aplay etwas Sound aus den Boxen locken? Unter /usr/kde/3.5/share/sounds/ hast du ein paar wave-Dateien zum Testen.

----------

## flo89

mh nein das klappt auch nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## SvenFischer

Leider kann ich Deine Links für die Dateinen nicht öffen, aber bei geht es nur, wenn der Treiber als Modul geladen wird:

lsmod:

snd_intel8x0m          13452  1

snd_intel8x0           28188  1

snd_ac97_codec         95076  2 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                1664  1 snd_ac97_codec

----------

## flo89

ja hab schon gesehen, nopaste hat nen DB Problem...

denke mal das ist morgen früh wieder i.O.

```
Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                43952  0

snd_pcm_oss            37024  0

snd_mixer_oss          16512  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_intel8x0           30108  1

snd_ac97_codec         91296  1 snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                5760  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                64004  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              19972  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    42212  9 snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               9312  1 snd

snd_page_alloc         11144  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

```

----------

## SvenFischer

Also, da fehlt doch bei Dir ein Modul:

snd_intel8x0m

----------

## 69719

Use flag alsa gesetzt?

Was sagt

```

emerge --info | grep ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS

```

Bist du in der Gruppe audio (nicht ganz sicher ob es audio war, hab grade kei rechner mit sound zur hand).

snd_intel8x0m brauchst du nicht.

----------

## flo89

USE="alsa gtk cups dbus dri hal kde java midi mmx nptl nptlonly nsplugin pam qt3 qt4 sse sse2 svg unicode X xorg -arts -eds -gnome -gstreamer -firefox -ipv6 -fortran"

emerge --info | grep ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS: http://nopaste.ch/b6e8ce59b6ff791.html

Mir ist aber negativ aufgefallen dass sich alsa-lib oder was ähnlich heißendes (wie kann man sich eigentlich ne Liste mit installierten Paketen ausgeben lassen?) nur mit alsa und midi useflag installieren lässt

$ id jano

uid=1000(jano) gid=100(users) Gruppen=100(users),7(lp),10(wheel),18(audio),19(cdrom),250(portage),16(cron),443(plugdev)

snd_intel8x0m -> braucht man mit ner verwandten soundkarte soweit ich weiß

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich hätte Dir den Hinweis nicht gegeben, wenn ich es nicht gut mit Dir meine.

Hier meine "Soundkarte":

```

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

```

Da es sich um dieselbe handelt, bin ich mir mit meiner Fehlersuche sehr sicher. Sie funktioniert nur mit den Modulen, die ich Dir angegeben hatte.

Ich meine, wenn Dir schon jemand mit vielen Jahren Erfahrung helfen möchte, dann sollte man es zumindest ersteinmal probieren, bevor man es ablehnt, oder?

----------

## flo89

okay danke  :Smile:  nur weiß ich nicht wo ich nun das Modul herbekomme,

http://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Intel außerdem hat mich dieser Link auf die fixe Idee gebracht  :Wink: 

bin dir aber unendlich Dankbar wenn du mir zum Durchbruch verhelfen kannst =)

----------

## firefly

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Ich hätte Dir den Hinweis nicht gegeben, wenn ich es nicht gut mit Dir meine.
> 
> Hier meine "Soundkarte":
> 
> ```
> ...

 

das snd_intel8x0m Modul ist nur für das Modem, welches auch in der selben southbridge wie der audio codec enthalten ist.

----------

## flo89

warum wird das modem eigtl in der alsa wiki aufgezählt?

----------

## flo89

also die Links gehen ja nun wieder  :Smile: 

Ich hoffe es stört euch nicht dass ich den Thread mal im globalen Bereich reuppe, zwecks mehr helfende ansprechen  :Smile: 

----------

## musv

 *flo89 wrote:*   

> warum wird das modem eigtl in der alsa wiki aufgezählt?

 

Das sind Softmodems / Winmodems. Die werden über den Alsa-Treiber angesteuert.

----------

## flo89

ok habs hinbekommen:)

hatte alsasound im boot runlevel, gehört natürlich nach default  :Wink: 

----------

